# Traynor? square magnet speaker repair



## ed2000 (Feb 16, 2007)

I have 2 of these speakers and the cones have deteriorated beyond use. I inherited these from my brother in law and I believe the were in the Traynor 2 x12 bumper strip cab. Are recone kits available? Is it worth the expense to restore the cab with these speakers? Can a 'doityourselfer' recone a speaker? I have refoamed speaker surrounds.


----------



## Andy (Sep 23, 2007)

Personally, with Eminence and Weber putting out solid speakers for >$100, I don't see the point in reconing. They're probably Marslands.


----------



## Bevo (Nov 24, 2006)

There was this guy in Burlington who was a speaker amp rebuild guy working out of his basement.
Wish I still had his information but it looked like he moved. He could of done it for you for probably $25 each.

I will see if I can track him down.


----------



## ed2000 (Feb 16, 2007)

Thanks
Ed


----------



## bolero (Oct 11, 2006)

a lot of those square mag traynor speakers were OEM eminence too, I believe


----------



## ed2000 (Feb 16, 2007)

bolero said:


> a lot of those square mag *traynor speakers were OEM eminence* too, I believe


Pardon my ignorance on speaker brands but is that a good thing?


----------



## bolero (Oct 11, 2006)

eminence makes some great speakers, and I think are the largest OEM mfr for gtr amps

if you can find any numbers or codes on the speaker or cone, that would help

emi part #'s start with 67 I think...if that's the case you can email them & they'll give you any info they have

OEM means they build speakers to mfr specs ( fender, traynor, etc ), so if the mfr specs out a crappy, cheap speaker, it'll be a crappy, cheap speaker.

but it would probably cost less to buy used 12" speakers: it's about $100 each to recone at stanton audio & you can find some used 12's for $60 each if you're patient

personally I'd suggest celestion G12M70 as they're common, pretty cheap & sound good....probably better than those square mags which in my experioence can be dull sounding

or any of the emi red/blue series, they are good speakers too...better than their OEM's IMO. I like private jacks the best


----------

